# Now I Know Why some pigeons were missing



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

We had a carnival here in town that set up shop in the parking lot of where the pigeons hang out at. The carnival finally left. And the pigeons came back but filthy and with one with a hurt foot. Garye, the white feral pigeon, came back just absolutely filthy. She had been making the rounds of dumpsters while this carnival was going on because she was afraid of it. So I couldn't see her until after it left. I'm glad she came back to me. The seeds will be better for her. She also has a new mate and has been "billing" every two minutes with him. She's very agressive. She walks up to him and starts the "billing" process all over and over again. I've never seen her like that before.

Sue Pigeon also came back after the carnival left. She also acquired a mate and was seen heavily "billing". Broken Foot came back and is still limping around. I am starting to get out of my car and hang around them while they eat in the hopes that they will be comfortable with me being so close. If it works out, maybe I will be able to catch Broken Foot. So far it isn't working. They've had bad experiences with that carnival thing going on here and they're very cautious around people. When I get out of the car and stand or squat near the food, they back off and won't come near. But I'll keep trying.

Harry is still missing. I'm hoping he'll show up sooner or later now that the carnival is gone. Polly is still missing but I hope she'll come around soon.

That carnival caused havoc around me and the pigeons. Because of it, they were eating out of dumpsters, one acquired a broken foot (I think), and others are missing. I know a lot of people feel that we shouldn't feed the pigeons but I really think that they get better food from us when they're fed seed and not eating out of dumpsters. Garye was an absolutely filthy mess during that week the carnival was here. I'm hoping now that it's gone and she has me to feed her seed, that she'll get clean and stay away from the dumpsters.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Let's hope the missing ones return. Sometimes pigeons can get frightened off a place for a while, but the 'hard core' usually hang around and stick it out. 

We had similar in the park in Cynthia's city, over the Easter holidays. Some of the fair was built around the old bricked-up shelter behind which, re-trained by Cynthia, the pigeons are normally fed. That was due to hawks being less easily able to get them there. 

That weekend, the remaining pigeons I fed under the trees where they used to go - taking a chance, but at least they got fed. Now they hang out a little more safely around the shelter again.

Y'know, Garye, I reckon that if people are going to accuse our pigeon buddies of 'carrying diseases' then it is my _duty_ to the public to feed pigeons to help keep em strong and, therefore, less likely to get sick 

John


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

John, you're so right. If we feed them, they have a better chance of staying healthy so they won't spread diseases. When I first saw Garye, she was FAT - all body with only a small head on top probably from dumpster feeding. Since I started feeding her seed, the rest of her has grown in proportion to the body and the body has slimmed off. She has more energy and looks great (Well that is, until the carnival came to town. Now she looks filthy.)

I hope you're right that the others will reappear. I always miss the one who all of a sudden disappears.


----------

